# Used Canon 24-85mm or 28-105 f/3.5-4.5



## BaliEagle (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm choosing between purchasing a used Canon EF 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 or a EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5. Any thoughts as to which one is optically better?


----------



## PhotoGav (Mar 22, 2012)

I went through the same decision and after everything I read, went with the 28. I couldn't be happier! The image quality is a lot better than the 24. 

If you're using a crop camera, you'll need a wider angle lens sometimes, however I've found that for the rare occasion I do, the 18-55 kit lens does a fine job. 

Gavin


----------



## BaliEagle (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I think I'll go with that then, the extra mms are nice too.


----------

